# What is the format of child vaccination certificate?



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello,

I want to know if there is an official form for a child's vaccination history which we need to fill and get signed by our doctor or not?

If not then will the vaccination card issued by our doctor suffice for the purposes of school admissions and other official requirements in Australia? Do we need to get an official certificate/letter from our doctor stating which vaccine was administered when?

Please advise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

You will be given a form by medicare when you register. You then take that to your GP when you find one. The GP based on knowledge of vaccinations in various countries and any evidence you provide will fill it in and send it to medicare. 

This is held electronically and then entitles you to child care rebates and vaccination payments and evidence to schools for admission.

The GP will advise of any further vaccination required and if you do not have them some nurserys and schools will refuse admision and your welfare payments could stop.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is one thing that I did not do and i regret. My daughter got 10 shots after coming here and i do feel bad for her.. anyways, this is what you should do. attached is the NIP schedule. Just take a print and go to your pediatrician. Tell him this is the vaccine plan that you want to follow along with the one in your country. Ask him to give extra vaccines as per the attached file, take it in written from him that the child has been given the said set of vaccines. In India we got a card approved by WHO but a few vaccines were missing like Hep B etc, there is a lot of stress on Polio and Measles vaccines in India which are not given as frequently here.

When you come here, just go to the Council vaccine camp, they normally have it at every mother and child centre, the details will be in the city council's website. Each city has a council website and they do give a lot of emphasis on timely vaccines. When you go to the council vaccine camp, show it to one of the people sitting on front desk there, they will check it for you and update their systems, if anything is missing they will give the child those vaccines.

Other than this it is advised to go to a public hospital and get whooping cough vaccine for both parents and the child.

Many GPs wont update the system for you, I was lucky to get help from a nurse at the royal children hospital. she updated the system with all vaccines and the rest was done by the nurse at the council camp.

As shel said, you will not get childcare rebate and a lot of other benefits if your vaccines are not complete.

i have attached the NIP schedule adn the immunisation schedule for 2011 by our city council, if that helps

Cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear anj1976;

Thanks for sharing such immensely important information.

Please clear,Medicare is visited before council vaccine camp or vice versa ?Kindly let us know the complete procedure for this healthcare registration process. 

What if the age of kid at the time of arrival in Australia has passed the age slot which has been prescribed for any particular vaccine?Should we got our kids vaccinated for all those skipped vaccines(as per Australian Standards) even if the age has increased,before landing in Australia.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear anj1976;

Your worthy reply is being impatiently awaited.

Thanks.





Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear anj1976;
> 
> Thanks for sharing such immensely important information.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hassan sorry for the late reply. My daughter was 8 months old when we got her here. She was very much in the age bracket. go to medicare first because they ask for medicare card. and your details are updated in the system (your file as on medicare system).
They give vaccines every now and then, even after child turns 5-6. check the form that I gave you. Just go to the centre with your card and see what they have to say, there are a few vaccines that the child might need, they will suggest


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi anj1976,

Its okay.

Thanks for your reply.

My son is 17 months old and he'll turn 20 m/o when we'll land there in Australia.His vaccination as per the Pakistan health authority's prescribed vaccine schedule is almost complete.What do you suggest ,should we go for the missed vaccines while in Pakistan or wait for our arrival in Australia and let Medicare vaccinate him as per Australian Standards.

As you've mentioned in your last post regarding the vaccination of whooping cough for all,including parents,please explain at which point in time it is required-at the time of registration at medicare?Did you get this vaccine before arrival?I wonder from where this vaccine could be bought and injected?

Are there any other vaccines prescribed for travellers/migrants entering Australia,including whooping cough?

Thanks 

Best regards,






anj1976 said:


> Hassan sorry for the late reply. My daughter was 8 months old when we got her here. She was very much in the age bracket. go to medicare first because they ask for medicare card. and your details are updated in the system (your file as on medicare system).
> They give vaccines every now and then, even after child turns 5-6. check the form that I gave you. Just go to the centre with your card and see what they have to say, there are a few vaccines that the child might need, they will suggest


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just take teh chart to your pedia there, he might suggest.

To get free vaccines you have to be registered with medicare.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Just take teh chart to your pedia there, he might suggest.
> 
> To get free vaccines you have to be registered with medicare.


What I understand from your this very brief reply is that,I should check with my paediatrician here in Pakistan,and do what s/he recommends.

I am afraid you've overlooked my query regarding vaccination requirement of the migrants/entrants in Australia.Please consider.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no you do not need any vaccine before coming here, had it been required they would have mentioned on immi site.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> no you do not need any vaccine before coming here, had it been required they would have mentioned on immi site.



Thank you very much for your reply.....Actually I've seen your post in this thread wherein you've advised for the whooping cough vaccine that's why I was getting a bit curious.

regards.


----------

